# Possibly the coolest WC loop ever?



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was just googling and this popped up...







Reminds me of old school scuba suits, that thing is awesome.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

That is awesome 
Wonder what they got on the inside?


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not usually a big steampunk fan but that is pretty cool looking.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sure it's not very powerful, that loops pic says 2007 and I'm not sure if they have more rads internally, but I'm thinking they don't, and the one up top doesn't even run a fan.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would use it just for the funk value.  Gotta love them sweated copper lines too!


----------



## d3fct (Sep 27, 2009)

looks really cool but, is that wood covering the rad? cant be too effecient but a beauty to look at.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Reminds me of a Bioshock edition. 

Very cool.


----------



## thebeephaha (Oct 4, 2009)

Totally bioshock-esq.

Win.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

Must belong to someone who works at VALVe


----------



## icon1 (Oct 4, 2009)

That passive rad setup on the top doesn't look efficient to me (even if it has fans installed in it). Reminds me of something "antique"...

Faucet Valve FTW!


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

damn that thing is cool!

looks like something cyberdruid would make.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jakl (Oct 4, 2009)

haha looks like something from VALVE or BIOSHOCK lol

That thing looks dope


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

sorry CD couldn't resist


----------

